# nyc kali? which of these should i pick?



## Dasani

sorry i'm new to this. i'm planning to learn kali in nyc but i don't know which one is more reputable. do you guys know anyone who took classes from these two places and what is their opinion? also, is there any difference between the style of kali they teach? 

http://www.newyorkpekititirsia.com/index.html

and 

http://www.kuntawkali.com/index.html

thank you


----------



## kruzada

I'm sure Guro Eddie Hunt is a great instructor and Pekiti Tirsia is an excellent style. 

We've had a few joint seminars with Tuhon Bill McGrath and I have a tremendous amount of respect for Pekiti Tirsia.

Since not many people, if any, would have experience in both systems that you're interested in, it would probably be best to try a class in both schools, so you can get first hand experience.

You should go to Guro Eddie first. I'm sure it will be a great experience.

You can email me if you have any questions about my NYC class.

Regards,

Rich Acosta

Chief Instructor
Kuntaw Kali Kruzada
http://www.kuntawkali.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

It is always best to try out a Training Hall and get a feel for the instructor and all of the practitioiners.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Of the two I would recommend Kuntaw Kali Kruzada.


----------



## Blindside

Visit both, and pick the instructor that seems to fit what you are looking for.


----------



## truth

Hello Dasani,

I've trained Kali in NY and I would not recommend training with eddie hunt.  He may be a good person but his teaching skill needs a lot more practice. 
I believe when training in Kali, we should learn how to use both our hands (right side and left side) when it comes to stick and knife practice.
eddie only does right hand exercises only.  eddie also likes to talk about his fighting experiences a lot especially, to new students.
I got bored having to listen to it.
I'm not sure about Kuntaw Kali but you will definitely be better off looking into this school.
If your still not satisfied and looking then check out SinaTirsiaWali Kali.  These instructors are reputable and they focus on right side and left side drills.
I hope this helps you, good luck.


----------



## Fighter

i trained with Rich Acosta and his team for about a month.

I was definitely impressed with Datu Acosta's expertise and his skills.  His head instructor Guro Wilton was a good teacher.  Everyone there is really friendly and once you get up to the higher levels there is good knife sparring and stick sparring.  

Datu Acosta even had some ground-fighting applications to share and never concentrated on one aspect of Kali.  

I only stopped attending because of time constraints and the limited classes offered---3x a week for $140 a month was consistent with Manhattan pricing, but 8:30-9:30 PM was just killing me.  

If i lived nearby, I would definitely take it up again.

I am not sure if you are looking for one-on-one training.  


At Datu Acosta's school, all of the students recommended supplementing the group classes with one-on-one instruction, which would run you about $90 a session.  Trust me, it is worth it.

I train now with a Barry Cuda trained instructor from bladesmartny.com, his name's Sifu Forrest and his skill level is top-notch.  His schedule was flexible and I liked the idea of training in Central Park.  We train in the park and coincidentally crossed paths with a Pekiti Tirsia student.  It was easy to tell, they know their sh-t.  But the student had been training for ten years, so what you put in will determine how good you get.

Either one is definitely great.  But since I've seen Datu Acosta's school, I am biased and I would say, for group classes and if you can handle the 8:30-9:30 PM schedule twice a week, for the $140 that is the best deal.

Again, I'm not that familiar with the Pekiti Tirsia, only what I've seen in the Leo Gaje documentary on YouTube, but... as for Kuntaw Kali

It's discussed in Mark Wiley's book on Filipino Martial Culture

it teaches you the basic stick-knife-fighting-empty handle angles of attack

you'll learn proper footwork, technique, proper way to execute slashing maneuvers with the solo baston, doble baston

you'll learn some filipino dirty boxing basics, some combinations.

classes are mostly centered around one or two technique, or one fighting concept, and then applications.

but don't expect to go too deep into explanations with the group classes.

there is only one drawback to their Manhattan location...all training is done with the ActionFlex Hit Series padded escrima sticks....at the Brooklyn location, you can use wooden sticks all you want...it has to do with renting space from the Shin Budo Kai school on 8th Ave.

Hope this was helpful!:uhyeah:

I don't want to take anything away from Kuntaw Kali, but there are many places with good reputations in NYC

there is a former escrima doce pares champion at the MMA school called Ronin Athletics....he told me to check out the Mayo Weapons school way before I met Sifu Forrest......That place has a great reputation and offers firearms training too.

But for one-on-one training, definitely check out Bladesmartny.com

trust me, it can't hurt to try out some of the schools.  







Dasani said:


> sorry i'm new to this. i'm planning to learn kali in nyc but i don't know which one is more reputable. do you guys know anyone who took classes from these two places and what is their opinion? also, is there any difference between the style of kali they teach?
> 
> http://www.newyorkpekititirsia.com/index.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.kuntawkali.com/index.html
> 
> thank you


----------



## jrrrr

You can also check through meetup.com to look for FMA clubs in the ny area.  Frank Ortega who is one of Leo Gaje's first instructors teaches in the Union Square area.


----------

